# Probleme ejection CD sur PowerBook G4 1 Ghz 17"



## Olivier.w (1 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,
Je posséde un PowerBook G4 1 Ghz 17" et depuis aujourd'hui quand j'eject un CD ou un DVD ou il s'eject a 1/4 du CD ou il reste coincé et n'arrive pas à s'ejecter. En fait ca dépend du CD.

Merci de votre aide car je suis embeter et je sais pas koi faire.


----------



## einqui (1 Janvier 2004)

Olivier.w a dit:
			
		

> Merci de votre aide car je suis embeter et je sais pas koi faire.



Une recherche?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Essaie : Ici


----------



## Olivier.w (2 Janvier 2004)

En fait maintenant les DVD qui ne ss'éjectais pas s'eject sans problèmes mais sortent seulement à 1/4 du DVD et ca sur pratiquement la totalité de mes CD et DVD que se soit des copies ou des originaux. Par contre less CD originaux de panther s'eject à la moitié du CD.

Est ce normal ce problème?


----------

